# Thin necks and hand pain?



## tdk24 (Jun 15, 2013)

I was playing some tunes tonight on my Jackson DK2 and my fretting hand starting feeling some pain after about 4 songs. I was thinking it's probably because I haven't been playing much lately. So I put down the DK2 and grabbed the PRS SE 245, played another tune and the pain was just about gone. So I played a few more and my hand feels fine. Now I'm thinking that the thin neck on the Jackson is just not going to work for me anymore. The downside is I still really like the DK and it would suck if I couldn't play it anymore, but I guess the upside is it may be time to pull the JB out of it and put it in the 245. Anyone else experience something like that? To be on the safe side, I'll wait a day or two to play my other guitars with similar necks to the DK.


----------



## Xardoniak (Jun 15, 2013)

Yeah man, I cant play Ibanez guitars because of it. My first electric was a Epiphone Special SG so I've grown up with the thicker, rounder neck. Im now playing a Schecter


----------



## Dayn (Jun 16, 2013)

Nope. I think it depends on how you hold the neck and the guitar. For me, the flatter the better. Thicker, rounded necks are far less comfortable.


----------



## gigawhat (Jun 16, 2013)

I too get pains in my fretting hand when I play thin necks. But I've owned nothing but epiphones and gibsons for the last 10 or so years, so maybe it is just what I'm used to. I am playing a schecter now too. No problems with my hand cramping now.


----------



## TRENCHLORD (Jun 16, 2013)

The only thing that screws me is baritones. basses don't matter since I'm not chording anyways (and not a bass player lol).


----------



## mniel8195 (Jun 16, 2013)

I think a small neck will lead to some fatigue. Also flat radius will do that when doing alot of chord work since you have to work harder to grab that chord. Thats why i have found charvel necks to be really awesome. Not to thick or thin and you get a 12-16 radius.


----------



## CD1221 (Jun 16, 2013)

I have the same problem with my pacifica, 19mm neck thickness. After many years, it gradually became more and more painful to play. Built my own guitar a few years back, a 7 with a monster of a neck, don't get any pain now.


----------



## technomancer (Jun 16, 2013)

I started out on Ibanez and just can't play their thinner necks anymore for the same reason. Original wizard necks kill my hand and wrist. I just don't buy guitars with super-thin necks anymore, solved the whole problem 

Not that it matters as there are plenty of insanely good players that show neck thickness != increased speed / technique on a regular basis.


----------



## Dayn (Jun 16, 2013)

mniel8195 said:


> I think a small neck will lead to some fatigue. Also flat radius will do that when doing alot of chord work since you have to work harder to grab that chord. Thats why i have found charvel necks to be really awesome. Not to thick or thin and you get a 12-16 radius.


I think this just highlights that it's really only a difference in technique. I don't 'grab' chords, my thumb barely exerts any pressure on the neck. It may as well not even be touching the neck. Which means on the flip side, my hand is fatigued _more_ on more rounded, thicker necks.


----------



## bondmorkret (Jun 18, 2013)

Any change in playing setup can cause pains. Experiment going back and forth between different guitars, see if that helps. Also remember to stretch before and after guitar practice.


----------



## signalgrey (Jun 18, 2013)

Im a pretty tall guy, and I have pretty large hands with long fingers. Thin necks are ....ing murder on me. My go-to guitar is a Burns Barracuda that I have modified quite heavily and it has an enormous neck.......ing LOVE it.


----------



## Hyacinth (Jun 19, 2013)

When you play a thinner neck, it kind of force you into the "classical" fretting hand position with your thumb in the middle of the back of the neck at all times, which can cause some fatigue in your fretting hand. I prefer this position, and therefore thinner necks, because your hand was way more range of motion with your thumb planted in the middle of the neck like that. So you're not the only one, and if you can power through the pain until you build up your strength and endurance, thin necks are a godsend.


----------



## redstone (Jun 19, 2013)

If your thumb is located at the center of your palm (or so), your wrist is too flexed. It's a bad - dangerous - habit, bring your palm closer to the neck, and avoid stacking finger stretches, defuse them gradually. Then the neck thickness won't bother you anymore.


----------



## tommychains (Jun 20, 2013)

I have that problem too on some of my guitars. My charvel"s neck is perfect, my ibanez fireman is too thin, and my RG8 is oddly enough the best for my hands.

I think it can be helped by doing what I do; every time you practice, use a bunch of them. Every time I turn on my amp, all my guitars get used.


----------



## stryker1800 (Jun 21, 2013)

MatthewLeisher said:


> When you play a thinner neck, it kind of force you into the "classical" fretting hand position with your thumb in the middle of the back of the neck at all times, which can cause some fatigue in your fretting hand. I prefer this position, and therefore thinner necks, because your hand was way more range of motion with your thumb planted in the middle of the neck like that. So you're not the only one, and if you can power through the pain until you build up your strength and endurance, thin necks are a godsend.



I play with my hand in the classical position regardless of what guitar I play, my two main guitars are a suhr pro modern and a Prs Torero, and both are equally comfortable in the position, even my les paul voodoo is great played like that. Granted my actual classical is the best played in that position though. 

I gravitated to playing in the classical position because of wrist pain, haven't had an ounce of it since.


----------



## Wings of Obsidian (Jun 23, 2013)

Dayn said:


> Nope. I think it depends on how you hold the neck and the guitar. For me, the flatter the better. Thicker, rounded necks are far less comfortable.



Does this same theory apply for your dick when you are jerking off?


----------

